# how to breed cariba



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

does anyone know how to breed cariba if u do can u tell how to go about doing this thanks and if u have any secrets then pm me


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I tried like a mofo to get info from the people on this, they are very hush hush about. My advice, they are very close related to Natts, so in theory it should be very similar to breeding them


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i know how to breed them, my buddy who lives in michigan told me. he doesnt want anyone to know and i told him i would keep quiet. but yes, they are bread almost the same way reds are...


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I ahve talked to a guy who breeds them he said if yo ucan breed natts then you shoudl be able to breed caribe but you will need to perfect it and and put alot more effort into it


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

az tha kid said:


> I ahve talked to a guy who breeds them he said if yo ucan breed natts then you shoudl be able to breed caribe but you will need to perfect it and and put alot more effort into it


 what do you mean by effort..like daily water changes?more info please..


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Piranhas breedin the wet season. So stimilate the dry then the wet. Do your homework first on the weather conditions during these seasons and copy it. I will tell you how it all works out if I am successful.

SMTT


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

you have to immatate a river to breed caribe. the tank must be larger then 200 gallons. cause caribe are thicker and they are more aggressive and they require more room


----------



## Captain Beefheart (Jan 30, 2003)

Is that the major secret to breeding Caribe? To imitate a river? Oh, I think there is much more 
involved. And I don't think you need a 200 gallon tank to do it.

Regards,

The Captain


----------



## Dovii Dan (Feb 20, 2003)

yea there a little more to it then just that....lol


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

It can't be some mysterious way to do it, i believe the only reason for so little amounts of people doing it is because there is really not a lot of people who have a tank only full of larger mature caribe. And also one of the breeders i've heard about only has like 5 caribe in a 100 gallon, so i don't think tank size matters. It's probably simple as this if you get lucky enough and have a male and female in the tank and there tank conditions are good and they are feed enough that should be all it really tanks.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Also trying to imitate a wet and dry season seems ridiculous what are you going to do like drain 3/4 of your tank and just leave them in that little about of water for like a week, then fill up the tank all the way and repeats, its got be nearly impossible to imitate than in an aquarium and I highly doubt the people that are breeding them are doing all that, also if you has some way to make a lot of money like lets say you were breeding piraya (we all can hope







) would you really be posting what your conditions are or how to do it. I think not.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Oh and to supernate if your crew starts to breed, i definately want first dibs on some of the offspring.


----------

